# Servo Animation with Synchronized Sound



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I made my first servo controller many years ago (see: http://www.trainelectronics.com/Animation_servos/index.htm ) and have used servos in many animations. Frequently it made sense to add sound to the movement that the servo provided so I have used my servo controllers to trigger an external sound unit of one sort or another. This worked well but it was frequently a challenge to synchronize the sound clip with the movement of the servo. When I recently revised my original servo controller to add to its functionality and make it easier to set up I decided that it would be a good time to make the sound synchronization easier, too. This involved designing a new circuit that would include both a microcontroller to operate the servo and a separate MP3 player that could be used to play multiple sounds that I could synchronize with different events in the servo's operation.
Details on this new device are on my web page, here: http://www.trainelectronics.com/Servo_PIC/ServoDFPlayer-MP3/
and a YouTube video is here: 












 

Please let me know what you think and if you have any questions.
dave


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Nifty stuff, as usual.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

*Servo Animation with Synchronized Sound - Arduino Version*

For those of you who are more Arduino minded I have rewritten the code in their version of "C" and repurposed a circuit board from my Defect Detector. I added the code and some other information to the web page:
http://www.trainelectronics.com/Servo_PIC/ServoDFPlayer-MP3/
The code is not well documented and needs to be optimized (functions created, for example) but it does work! Stay tuned for a revised version
dave


----------

